# White Paint for Apartment Building... Why? Why not?



## joeMiami (Oct 18, 2020)

As my screen name suggests, I'm in Miami. Miami Beach to be specific.

A 32 unit condominium on Miami Beach is flirting with the idea of painting the building white with light grey trim. 

This color combination is all the rage in Miami Beach among the super luxury buildings and I have to admit, that most buildings painted white/gray or white/light blue look clean, modern and "expensive".

The building is about 1000 feet from the ocean on one side and 1000 feet from the bay on the other. There is salt air and sun on it pretty much 24/7. It's about the most challenging environment for paint I can think of besides the desert. 

One argument against white is that it will look good for about a month, then soot from cars will make the lower parts of the building look dingy. 

What arguments do you guys think there can be for or against using something like BM Brilliant White, for example? 

I need to advise the owners at a meeting why white is good or why it's a bad idea. Everyone LIKES the idea of white, from a design point of view. 

But many have doubts it will be able to stay clean for the 7 years it will be up. This is a question I have dealt with in other buildings on the beach as well. Everyone wants white, but it has always ended up being something else. 

I would like to be able to speak intelligently to the owners about what they can expect if they choose to go with white paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Here are a couple of ideas that come to mind:

1. White reflects heat, potentially reducing heat loads on the interior. (Just a theory)

2. UV breakdown, i.e. chalking, will be less apparent with white verses darker colors

3. Aesthetics is important to maintaining the value of the location. If white supports a particular aesthetic trend, then white should be considered if raising the value of the property is a priority.

4. White may be cheaper than other colors, and more available for touch up if necessary 

5. Soot concerns can be addressed with scheduled pressure washes every couple of years 

6. White can be upgraded by simply changing the trim color if trends lean away from gray

7. White makes a perfect canvas for graffiti....wait, that's for the con list.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

joeMiami said:


> As my screen name suggests, I'm in Miami. Miami Beach to be specific.
> 
> A 32 unit condominium on Miami Beach is flirting with the idea of painting the building white with light grey trim.
> 
> ...


Let's be brutally honest here.
From painters point of view if the customer chooses white and the building get's dirty in several years and needs repaint. 
More work for painters.
I wouldn't go out of my way (or at all) to express my opinion on the color.
Let them choose. You (if you are a painter posting this) you just apply it ....and collect your payment.
Easy peasy.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

White is not cheaper. Titanium dioxide is the most expensive pigment, making white paints the most expensive.

That being said, I've never heard of a paint store charging different prices for different colours.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masterwork said:


> White is not cheaper. Titanium dioxide is the most expensive pigment, making white paints the most expensive.
> 
> That being said, I've never heard of a paint store charging different prices for different colours.


Hence "May". 

Interesting quick search revealed a five of Home Depot BEHR Premium Ultra White is bout $30.00 less than a five of Premium Cordovan Brown.


----------



## joeMiami (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you everyone. Good stuff.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

CApainter said:


> Masterwork said:
> 
> 
> > White is not cheaper. Titanium dioxide is the most expensive pigment, making white paints the most expensive.
> ...




Home Depot doesn't count, don't even try that 😛

If you buy a gallon of Aura, they don't charge you extra to tint it, nor do you get a discount for taking the factory white. No paint store does that.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe go with something more like a Ballet White. Not so bright.. It will still look white up against grey trim. And maybe not dead Flat so it can be more easily washed.. Oh and some pink flamingos on the lawn?


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Maybe go with something more like a Ballet White. Not so bright.. It will still look white up against grey trim. And maybe not dead Flat so it can be more easily washed.. *Oh and some pink flamingos on the lawn?*


Post reported.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

IKnowNothing said:


> Post reported.





Ignored.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ignored.


LOL.
I didn't reported yet actually.
I chickened out.lol
He is a Mod after all...:smile:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masterwork said:


> Home Depot doesn't count, don't even try that 😛
> 
> If you buy a gallon of Aura, they don't charge you extra to tint it, nor do you get a discount for taking the factory white. No paint store does that.


OK. White's not cheaper. But five out of six points in favor of going with white isn't a bad start


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

CApainter said:


> OK. White's not cheaper. But five out of six points in favor of going with white isn't a bad start


I see only one point why to go with white.

More frequent repaint jobs.
:devil3:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

IKnowNothing said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe go with something more like a Ballet White. Not so bright.. It will still look white up against grey trim. And maybe not dead Flat so it can be more easily washed.. *Oh and some pink flamingos on the lawn?*
> ...


Ummm. Did I say something to offend you? Are Pink Flamingos now politically incorrect or something?.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ummm. Did I say something to offend you? Are Pink Flamingos now politically incorrect or something?.


Everything is now politically incorrect. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ummm. Did I say something to offend you? Are *Pink Flamingos* now politically incorrect or something?.


Well. Considering your location I was expecting you will be promoting your own.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

.
.
.
.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I made the most compelling argument for white. Win!


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

CApainter said:


> I think I made the most compelling argument for white. Win!


NO!. I DID! 
I won! Hands down. 



IKnowNothing said:


> I see only one point why to go with white.
> 
> More frequent repaint jobs.
> :devil3:


.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

IKnowNothing said:


> NO!. I DID!
> I won! Hands down.
> 
> 
> ...


**EDIT**
Forgot to add smiley face.:smile:
Without it that post looks so serious.
But with or without smiley face, I WON.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

IKnowNothing said:


> **EDIT**
> Forgot to add smiley face.:smile:
> Without it that post looks so serious.
> But with or without smiley face, I WON.


I won. Unless you can change your post position. Booya!:wink:


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

No arguments here against the use of BM Brilliant White in that type of environment. 

I’ve done a couple of Atlantic barrier beachfront homes in Moorlife Brilliant White that held up exceptionally well since being done in the earlier 2010s. Both were clad in t&g cedar which was primed w/Moorwhite 100 followed by a couple of top coats of Moorlife flat. I did however bump up the sheen on the windows and doors. 

In comparison, I did one about the same time in a similar environment with a darker 3x color which had to be redone after 5 years due to excessive chalking and fading whereas the white still looked great. The whites always had a tendency to look cleaner & not show the sea salts like the darker colors often do. Mildew is virtually a non-issue either due to the salts from the ocean air.

Below’s a link to the smaller of the two homes which were situated on opposing sides of the street.

https://www.jamesedition.com/real_e...stom-meadow-lane-bay-front-with-dock-10348258


----------



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

seeing as no one went there on the pink flamingos tangent, I will.


----------

